# ADA Cinema Reference Mach IV Flagship HT Preamp: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Cinema Reference Mach IV Flagship HT Preamp*

The Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV is ADA's flagship home theater controller/preamplifier. It features 8 of everything - 8 HDMI inputs, 8 component video inputs, 8 S-Video Inputs, 8 composite video inputs, 8 analog audio inputs, 8 digital audio input, and an 8 channel analog bypass input. There are also dual mirror outputs for each video signal type helping separate the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV from other preamplifiers on the market. Instead of relying on a cheap scaler/doubler video chip, the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV acts as a video switcher with a loop-through. Every type of video input can output to an external high-quality video processor, looping back into a single HDMI input, so that only one HDMI cable is run to the video display. While the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV does all the switching, you can still incorporate your video processor of choice. 

The Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV decodes all the latest Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Audio Master and Multi-Channel PCM soundtracks found on Blu-ray DVDs. Just as HD video is noticeably better than regular DVD, these high-resolution (lossless) audio formats are dramatically better than regular 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound. You really can hear the difference and will never want to watch or listen to regular DVDs ever again. In a word, the home cinema as experienced on the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV is fabulous. 

The Cinema Rhapsody also has incredibly unique features that make it the only controller choice for many home theaters. In addition to featuring a simple to read and operate front panel control and its abundance of connection jacks, the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV incorporates two bass crossovers, one in the DSP and one in the analog domain. This makes it possible for the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV to work with full-range speakers, permitting them to play bass information while at the same time summing the bass of full-range channels with channels that are rolled off as well as the LFE (low frequency effects or ".1") channel. The subwoofer (speaker best designed to deliver bass) plays the bass from all channels simultaneously with the other speakers that are capable of delivering bass. With any other preamp, full range speakers would need to "roll-off" (not play bass) so that the subwoofer would play the bass. Not so with the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV. Similar to providing a video loop facility so that one can incorporate the very best video processing, the Cinema Rhapsody makes it possible to incorporate the very best speakers into your system without compromising performance. 

*

















*​
*Features*

•Dolby TrueHD & DTS HD Master Audio
•Multi-Channel (192KHz/24 Bit) PCM Audio
•Full 7.1 EX/ES, THX Ultra 2, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS Neo 6
•8 HDMI Inputs with HDMI Equalization Settings per input
•2 (Dual) Mirror HDMI Outputs with HDMI Equalization Settings
•Parametric Multi-Band Equalizer
•8 Stereo Analog Audio Inputs
•6 Digital Audio Coaxial Inputs
•2 TOS-Link Optical Digital Audio Inputs
•8 Channel DVD Audio/SACD Input With Bass Filters
•8 Composite Video Inputs
•8 S-Video Inputs
•8 Component Video Inputs
•Analog And Digital Audio Record Outputs (2nd Zone)
•2 Main And 2 Record (2nd Zone) Composite Video Outputs
•2 Main Component Video Outputs
•Rear Panel Ethernet Connection (ADA Net)
•2 Programmable Low Voltage Output Triggers
•ADA MX-900 (Universal Remote Control) Included At No Additional Charge
•90-260Volts AC 50/60Hz 40 Watts
•23 lbs 3.5"H x 19"W x 17.5"D

This is the Flag ship unit with quite a spec for sure and a lot more money over 7.1HD Suite, with this unit including Trinnov EQ system.

 Product Data Sheet 

 ADA website


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Now that is funny. I was just posting about the other ADA SSP not having Audyssey or Trinnov using a Parametric EQ instead and you show us the Mach IV which has the Trinnov EQ.

Now this looks like a awesome SSP. Everything I have read about Trinnov's technology has been overwhelmingly positive and I really am interested in trying out the Trinnov solution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes this one is top of the line with all the latest features and I have heard that the units will become available with HDMI 1.4 once released, probably needing the HDMI board swapping out on existing units or maybe even just firmware updates, so future proof in a way


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Looks good except for no XLR/balanced...

I guess not a lot of people use them, since the majority of processors don't have them, but I won't buy a processor without them.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ricci said:


> Looks good except for no XLR/balanced...
> 
> I guess not a lot of people use them, since the majority of processors don't have them, but I won't buy a processor without them.


Some serious $$$ as well Josh!!


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Mmmm recruit your not going to jump ship are we :neener:

There is allot of talk on the 7.1HD and now with the Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV having Trinnov.

Will you get to hear the 7.1 recruit, on the other site someone said that the AV888 sounds very warm compared to the ADA and lacks detail and clarity" :dontknow:
I am sure the ADA 7.1 is top notch but the 888 i think has amazing detail "sounds warm" this could be a good thing for some my AV888 is running through Bryston and if warm to him means dull then i would have to say no way.

Do we know what Dac's and Processing chip that are used ?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

No Paul, I am not even considering changing out to an ADA processor, the Arcam is not lacking in terms of detail and I would not consider it to be warm sounding either, if the ADA sounds more detailed it could be a little too bright sounding for some, all systems are different and for music and movies the AV888 is the best I have heard to date, to me it is detailed and crisp in sound and am very happy with it, great match also for my M&K speakers.

I'm sure the ADA processors are good though I do not doubt that, just NO interest in them tbh and more suited to custom installs rather than normal consumers.


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

recruit said:


> No Paul, I am not even considering changing out to an ADA processor, the Arcam is not lacking in terms of detail and I would not consider it to be warm sounding either, if the ADA sounds more detailed it could be a little too bright sounding for some, all systems are different and for music and movies the AV888 is the best I have heard to date, to me it is detailed and crisp in sound and am very happy with it.


SPOT ON FRIEND :clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ashmanuk said:


> SPOT ON FRIEND :clap:


Listening to some SACD's now and absolute bliss :bigsmile:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I did a quick search of the web but couldn't find a price on this unit. Does anyone know?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Bob_99 said:


> I did a quick search of the web but couldn't find a price on this unit. Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob


I think it is in the ball park at around $7-$8,000


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Interesting!
Thank you.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Bob_99 said:


> Interesting!
> Thank you.


In the UK that would relate to approx £8,000 so a bit pricier on my side of the pond :rolleyesno:


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

recruit said:


> In the UK that would relate to approx £8,000 so a bit pricier on my side of the pond :rolleyesno:


Why do we say POND ? thats a great big pond then :whistling:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ashmanuk said:


> thats a great big pond then :whistling:


It sure is :scratch:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone here anything new about this processor? 

I heard that Trinnov will not be available for some time and will probably come as a outboard add on.

I have always liked the SQ of ADA pre-pro's over the years so I have high expectations for this.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

sub_crazy said:


> Anyone here anything new about this processor?
> 
> I heard that Trinnov will not be available for some time and will probably come as a outboard add on.
> 
> I have always liked the SQ of ADA pre-pro's over the years so I have high expectations for this.


The feedback so far on the ADA pre/pro's are that they are some of the best sounding on the market, I have not heard one but know of feedback from reliable sources of people who have, but they are a lot more money and so they should sound pretty good.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

recruit said:


> The feedback so far on the ADA pre/pro's are that they are some of the best sounding on the market, I have not heard one but know of feedback from reliable sources of people who have, but they are a lot more money and so they should sound pretty good.


I think I might have to call in a moderator for excessive moo's:neener:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

sub_crazy said:


> I think I might have to call in a moderator for excessive moo's:neener:


caught me out there, what I meant to say is that the ADA kit is a lot more $$$

Edit: don't know what you are talking about  :innocent:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

recruit said:


> caught me out there, what I meant to say is that the ADA kit is a lot more $$$
> 
> Edit: don't know what you are talking about  :innocent:


LOL, a moderators tools can come in handy:T


----------



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys,

I am on the market for a new SSP. Any comparison between Arcam/ ADA and Anthem D2v? Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

I decided to take the plunge and placed an order for the Rhapsody. I was wondering what XLR cables do you use and would recommend.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats on the Rhapsody purchase, I am jealous:hail:

Personally I have never noticed much of a difference between expensive XLR cables I have owned in the past from MIT, Harmonic Technology, Cardas, Transparent and some normal Canare XLR's which were cheap. The only time I ever noticed a slight difference was when I owned Thiel speakers but that could have just been my mind playing trick on me. 

Don't get me wrong, I still like the build quality and looks of the nicer cables but it is just audio jewelry IMO. For home theater just normal XLR cables that are well built should be just fine. I have never tried the XLR's from monoprice besides some XLR to RCA and those were of good quality.


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

kamenoff said:


> I decided to take the plunge and placed an order for the Rhapsody. I was wondering what XLR cables do you use and would recommend.


Bluejeans cables are great and they're a company that sticks to physics with no snake-oil. Proffesional Belden with Neutrik connectors.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/balancedaudio/index.htm


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I personally have never tried Bluejeans cable except for some Belden speaker cable I ordered once. I decided to check it out for a 35 foot single XLR I need for a sub cable. For the cheapest Canare BJ carried it came to $65.25 for a 35' length and the same length XLR at monoprice was only $14.57, that's a huge difference in price.


----------



## kamenoff (Nov 6, 2011)

I was wondering what settings you are using for your main speakers? Do you set them on large or small? I use Paradigm S6 for main and C5 for centre. With my previous preamp I used to set them on small but I understand that Rhapsody has the function to set the main to large and still to traaansfer the LFE to the sub.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

It's usually best to set all speakers to small and crossed over at 80hz in most cases. For music this is not usually necessary but for movies it can make a big difference. I use full range Von Schweikerts in every position and have tried running them all full range with and without double bass and they always sound better run as small for movies. For music I actually prefer a lower crossover point at about 60hz, some music better full range but I leave it set at 80hz all the time as that also gives me the best mix at the crossover point from the speakers to the subs. 

You should just try both and see how it sounds to your liking. Every system is different and what works in my room may not work in yours so there is no absolute right answer.


----------

